# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  España: solicitan indicación de origen para las mieles importadas

## Polinizaciones

*El pasado 11 de noviembre, en el Congreso español, se presentó una proposición de carácter reglamentario pidiendo al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama) para analizar el tema del etiquetado de la miel, exigiendo que se muestre claramente el origen del producto envasado.*Según datos del Magrama, en España existen 24.755 explotaciones apícolas que totalizan 2.461.965 colmenas, el registro más grande de la Unión Europea. El 19,1% son apicultores profesionales (poseen más de 150 colmenas) y explotan más del 80% del registro total de colmenas, produciendo 34.000 toneladas con un valor aproximado de 62 millones de euros, lo que sitúa a España como primer productor de la Unión Europea y el doceavo del mundo.El balance comercial de la miel española presenta cifras positivas en términos económicos, con exportaciones que superan en un 65% las importaciones. Pero, según la Coordinadora de Organizaciones de Agricultores y Ganaderos (COAG), se importan  más de 22.000 toneladas de miel de las que más del 65% proceden de China, por lo que pudieran estar dándose situaciones de competencia desleal entre los productores europeos y los de países terceros. Asimismo,  se pueden estar vulnerando los derechos de los consumidores de conocer las condiciones de producción y la calidad de los productos que consumen.El sector apícola de la COAG, junto con las organizaciones de consumidores de la Confederación de Asociaciones de Consumidores y Usuarios (CECU) y la Federación Nacional de Asociaciones Provinciales de Amas de Casa, Consumidores y Usuarios (CEACCU), iniciaron en Madrid una campaña reivindicativa para reclamar al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente que sea obligatorio detallar el país de origen en el etiquetado de la miel, tal y como se hace en Italia, desde 2006. Bajo el lema: Tienes derecho a conocer el país de origen de la miel, exige transparencia en la etiqueta, apicultores de distintas comunidades autónomas esperan recibir el apoyo de los ciudadanos a esta petición.COAG lleva años denunciando la falta de transparencia que posibilita la aplicación de la Directiva 2001/110/CE de la Miel en España, ahora modificada por la Directiva 2014/63/UE, ya que permite a los operadores etiquetar mieles de fuera de la UE como mezcla de mieles UE-no UE sin indicar los países en los que las mieles fueron recolectadas, o etiquetar como mezcla de mieles no UE sin indicar si la miel comercializada proviene de China o de cualquier otro país de fuera de la UE. Esta norma va en contra de lo establecido en la normativa comunitaria en materia de etiquetado, presentación y publicidad de los productos alimenticios ya que las leyendas admitidas por la Directiva inducen a confusión a los consumidores. Aunque quisiera, un consumidor sería incapaz de identificar el origen de la miel que adquiere.Fuentes: Agronews Castilla y León El PSOE presenta en el Congreso una Proposición No de Ley pidiendo el etiquetado correcto del origen de la miel   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Artículo: Productores de Pillao solicitan al Gobierno apoyo para instalar centro industrial EE.UU.: innovador sistema de entrega de mieles para los consumidores VENDO SEMILLAS IMPORTADAS DE PINO TECUNUMANII Exportadores solicitan construcción del túnel trasandino para abaratar costos de transporte Direcciones agrarias de Puno y Cusco solicitan S/. 30 millones para planes de contingencia ante ola de frío

----------

